# Your Top Pet Species You Would Recommend to Just About Anyone



## LoveAllSpecies (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, my computer wasn't working so I haven't been here but now I'm back.

So on this thread- rank your TOP 3 (or more) species to keep as pets. In other words, which 3 species would you most recommend for most people. It's not your most personally rewarding species, but the species you think are good pets for the average folk, someone looking for a pet of any kind. For instance, if your favorite pet is a horse, that probably doesn't belong on this list because most people cannot just go and get a horse. The number you post them in can be most-to-least recommended, but I didn't put mine in any particular order.

If someone said to you: "Hey, I have a friend who wants a pet," and you had no information other than that (but you knew the person was responsible, of course), what species would you suggest?

Here's mine:
1. Dog- Man's best friend just had to be here! There is something so fun about big animals. They are loyal and hard-working but need some work in return- exercise, bathroom breaks,etc.
2. Rats- of course! These are the best small space pets. They are intelligient and interactive. I could go on, but this is a rat forum, do I really need to? 
3. Rabbits- why do more people not have house rabbits? A house rabbit is basically a cat that's affectionate as a dog and has no health problems (ok, well some health problems, but not many). Seriously. You can train them to use a litter box and do tricks, you can have just one or two or three, and you can even enter them in agility or hopping competitions! Plus they only need to eat hay, so they're cheap to keep and you don't need to buy "pet food" which is mostly filler and factory-farm meat. Whenever someone says they want a cat, I tell them to consider rabbits instead. Such a beautiful, under-rated animal- they deserve more than to sit in a hutch all day. You might think they're the kind of pet that's always afraid of humans but that's not true. Some of the ones I have met have been very social and affectionate, even with strangers or other animals. I know a rabbit that adored cats and would play with them all day long- it even took in an orphan kitten and raised it.

Dogs: indoor-outdoor
Rats- indoor
Rabbits- mostly indoor

There are others I think that are great pets (my favorite pet of all time was a bird) but they require special care, lots of work, expensive, or are illegal to keep in some areas. I am excited to see what others think. I am going to guess rats, dogs and cats will be high on the list of most people. (feel free to list more than 3 species if you wish.)


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

If the person was truly a responsible owner, my top two suggestions would be dogs and rats.
I would probably push them more towards a dog, seeing as they live so much longer, and the person wouldn't have to say goodbye so soon.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hmm. I have to go against the grain here and disagree with the recommendation of a dog. I don't find too many people to be excellent fits for dogs as family pets. They need far more daily exercise than an average family has time for. It can also be very difficult to go away overnight or a weekend somewhere as they need to be left out several times a day. Fewer and fewer families have the required time and energy to keep a dog truly happy.

I recommend cats over dogs any day. They're easy to care for and don't require daily walks or going outside to eliminate. They can easily be left alone overnight or weekends. They're also very loving and loyal when they have a family. The people that say otherwise about cats almost never actually HAVE their own cats. Very few cats are affectionate toward humans that are not their own, so visitors assume that cats are just aloof as a general rule.


----------



## DrTim (May 24, 2015)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Hmm. I have to go against the grain here and disagree with the recommendation of a dog. I don't find too many people to be excellent fits for dogs as family pets. They need far more daily exercise than an average family has time for. It can also be very difficult to go away overnight or a weekend somewhere as they need to be left out several times a day. Fewer and fewer families have the required time and energy to keep a dog truly happy.
> 
> I recommend cats over dogs any day. They're easy to care for and don't require daily walks or going outside to eliminate. They can easily be left alone overnight or weekends. They're also very loving and loyal when they have a family. The people that say otherwise about cats almost never actually HAVE their own cats. Very few cats are affectionate toward humans that are not their own, so visitors assume that cats are just aloof as a general rule.


I agree about dogs! A dog gives unconditional love and many people crave that. A cat you do have to work a little harder to be appreciated. The problem with dogs is that they're a status symbol and therefore people get them for the wrong reasons. They do not seem to consider that a dog has many needs - often daily walks, lots of attention, some space to do it's business, a bit of play time etc. Many get them, don't want to bother walking them, don't want to pick their poop up in public, live in flats and can't let them go outside often etc etc. I love dogs but would only have one if I had the time and the space for it to have a great life.

With cats, you can be a little less particular. They can be very aloof with their owners though - they will come to you, sit on your lap, and be affectionate, when it suits them! My friend's cat moved out and went travelling for a year or so, then decided to return one day to the annoyance of the cat's brother who had become accustomed to having all the attention and the house to himself. Finally with much persistence the other cat moved back home, and is now part of the family again. My friend is delighted as he loves both cats. There's still a bit of a rift between the two brothers, but it's eased in the past year. They sit on different sofas 

My other friends have cats too. British Blue Shorthair. Lovely cats, and they love attention, but really dislike anyone picking them up. Funny cats as they are scared of the chickens, and are very complacent about the chihuahua. 

I like a caring animal that will happily sit on my lap and get attention, but that wants attention from me and gives some attention back. 

My top three, therefore, would be: 1) Dogs; 2) Cats. I had a rabbit once, shared with friends, but my friend who mostly looked after it did not potty train it properly and it used to pee everywhere. It did like attention though. I also have a friend with a menagerie of animals, including guinea pigs, cats, a rabbit, a turkey, some chickens, a ****, and hamsters. All of the animals get along very well, oddly they all show affection. Her turkey loves to get attention, as do the other foul. The cats are great friends with the rabbit, and they share the house! 

I often think that how the owner behaves is more important than the perceived suitability of the animal.

Cannot wait to get my rats, but as I've never had any before I cannot rank them on my scale yet


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

The problem with dogs is, if the owner doesn't know what they are doing the dog can be dangerous to people and the sad part is the dog is blamed when it's not the dog at all, it's the owner. I'm skeptical about suggesting rats to young children not because they aren't a good pet but because the damage a rat could do to a child's hand if it wasn't socialized. I guess I am getting to the point that I don't feel there are good pets to keep just good pet owners. IMO


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Rats, cats, rabbits, bearded dragon, and budgies and cockatiels if you have the time.


----------



## LoveAllSpecies (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow, I'm glad so many people replied to this!
I kind of get what some of you say about dogs. They do require more time than say a cat. And more work. That's the reason I don't have a dog right now, because I couldn't give it everything it needed. But I would recommend them just because they're a joy to be around. Other animals are too but there's something special about a dog, IMO. They're good for active families.

Also I want to say chickens are good pets and not too much work, but they need a backyard and coop. They're affectionate and make you breakfast! Some breeds are better than others. Rhode Island Reds can be mean and Leghorns can be flighty/skittish, but most breeds are good as pets. Silkies and Ameraucanas are popular for their mellow temperaments and cool looks (plus the Ameracaunas lay blue or green-shelled eggs).

As a side note, any animal you have or would love to have as a pet, but would NOT recommend for most people?

In that category I would place goldfish. Why? Because people don't keep them right at all. Goldfish are meant to be in a pond-a small artificial pond is fine, but still a pond. A bowl is far too small. It doesn't "regulate" their growth it stunts it.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

We'll I would love a macaw or a amazon or an African grey but they take so much work for example greys need so much attention and are so smart. If you are a bird expert than these pets are very rewarding.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

A pet rock! Perfect for everyone!

Honestly I don't think any pet is suited for just about anyone. Every type of pet has their own requirements that can suit different people. And it also means that they wouldnt suit certain people. I think far too many people like the idea of a pet alot more then the actual pet. I mean they may love them alot but they don't want to make time in their busy lives to give it all the time and attention it needs, they are lazy and would rather not walk a dog twice a day or have to stay on top of cleaning super well.

So if most people ask what pet they should get, I would be that annoying person that asks them a million questions on if they really can afford, care for and won't get bored with it after a month lol

I do think though that I would suggest a cat far far far over a dog. Cats do pretty well with most people. They don't require the space, walks, training, and are far less likely to seriously hurt someone.I find most everyone with a dog doesn't give it the proper training, attention or play. To be fair cats are my all time favorite but even my super needy cats are alot more low maintenance then any of my other pets.

Idk much about rabbits, I have always wanted one but every single rabbit I have ever met were messy and not affectionate at all. I havent ever really heard of rabbits being affectionate really. I also think most people wouldn't give it proper space, the same with guinea pigs.

Most pocket pets are not what people think of them as. They are often not quite so cuddly and great being handled with kids. They also are easily forgotten when the novelty wears off 

Fish are an insane amount of work. 

Birds are awesome if u r super into them but for most people they are super messy and loud. And the larger ones require alot of energy and attention.

I obviously love rats but I think alot of people wouldn't give them the proper space/cage, playtime, or attention. 

I have never had any reptile/amphibian type stuff so Idk about them.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Cats, rabbits and rats. 

Rabbits are expensive and require a lot of specialized housing and care - but the joy of having a happy house rabbit (or two) is unmatched.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

moonkissed said:


> A pet rock! Perfect for everyone!
> 
> Honestly I don't think any pet is suited for just about anyone. Every type of pet has their own requirements that can suit different people. And it also means that they wouldnt suit certain people. I think far too many people like the idea of a pet alot more then the actual pet. I mean they may love them alot but they don't want to make time in their busy lives to give it all the time and attention it needs, they are lazy and would rather not walk a dog twice a day or have to stay on top of cleaning super well.
> 
> So if most people ask what pet they should get, I would be that annoying person that asks them a million questions on if they really can afford, care for and won't get bored with it after a month lol


moonkissed... You said everything I wanted to say.  I don't think any pet fits enough people to say I'd recommend it to nearly everyone... If any, I'd also recommend a pet rock.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I frequently recommend tarantulas to people who might be interested in getting a pet, but aren't sure if they could take care of a mammal. 
Tarantulas are really low maintenance by comparison. They eat very little, and require much less space. They are also very entertaining to watch if you happen to get an active one, especially burrowers! They don't need companions, or any bonding for their emotional health, as most species are solitary. Some tarantulas tolerate being handled, I can pick my girl up and even stroke her sternum without any fuss.
The only musts for a tarantula is adequate heat and humidity, which differs between species. 
Plus, it's just kind of fun to tell people you have a giant hairy spider as a pet.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Rocks.

;D

Only half kidding there. Cats or dogs would be my only suggestion, simply because they exist almost exclusively for human companionship. You have to work for a bond with pretty much any other pet, and it's more of a bond based on trust than a natural eagerness to please humans. And that is too much work for the "average" pet owner, unfortunately.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm... Not in order via preference, but by difficulty in keeping and I can't do it in 3, but will list my top 5. 

1. Dwarf hamsters (robos, russians, etc.).. Feed 1-2x a week, clean bedding maybe once a month (spot cleaning more often). Fun to watch, but not very good for handling. Shorter lifespan so lower commitment (~2 years).
2. Crested Geckos: Good beginner reptile. Can live on premade food mixture (powder /water) with bugs included sometimes. Can live at regular room temp, with misting once a day. Usually calm and easy to handle, not capable of causing damage if they do bite. Longer lifespan (10-15 years) so higher commitment. Can be handled.
3. Blue tongue skink: pretty similar to above, but are fed a mix of dog food and veggies 2-3x a week. Need a heat lamp. Long lifespan so more commitment (10-20 years). Interactive and more intelligent than geckos, can be handled safely.
4. Corn snake, king snake, or ball python: Great intro snakes. Repquire specific temps / humidity (need a thermostat) so more complicated to setup. Feed once a week, clean tub 1-2x per week. Can be fed f/t rodents. Usually take well to handling and are docile and quiet. Do not need regular handling to be happy (a plus if you're busy). Long lifespan (10-20 years) so higher commitment.
5. Cat : Typically fine to be left alone all day while working, lower maintenance than a dog in terms of letting them outside and dealing with poo. Do need playtime and attention every day. A much better pet for people in most situations than a dog IMO especially people that work full time or live in small apartments, etc. But way higher maintance than all the pets listed above.


----------

